# 90471, 90649 vs 96372



## bkoemm (May 11, 2017)

When a patient requests a Gardasil immunization, the patient picks it up directly from the pharmacy. The patient picks up ONE dose of the vaccines, brings it to our office, and our MD injects the patient. Some in our office are billing 96372 w/ Z23. I recently billed out the 90471 alone and it has gotten denied from the insurance. Upon further review, 90471 is required to be billed out with the 90649 (which may be why it denied). However, if our office is not providing the Gardasil, how than would we code the visit? Thank you!


----------



## CodingKing (May 11, 2017)

_90471 $XXX.XX

90649 $0 or $0.01 depending on whether your system can handle $0 charges or not_


----------



## Cmama12 (May 28, 2017)

Yes you still have to bill the 90649  - we have a modifier that we use for patient supplied meds that zeros out the fee.


----------

